# anyone used a snowsport?



## diymiser (Aug 11, 2007)

we get 3-6 inch snowfalls 3 to 4 times a year and maybe an occasional 12-16 incher or 2 for the season and i was wondering if anyone has used or knows anyone that has a snowsport plow. I have a 1995 f-150 extended cab 4x4 and I am looking for a plow that my wife can take on and off if needed.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*SupePlow?*

Look at www.superplow.com for a plow that will last and the wife can mount and take off when needed. Comes with a mounting cart, and is as easy as driving... Just a suggestion.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I use one on my Kubota tractor. It's very functional, but the blade must be lifted in or out of the transport brackets at the top of the push frame.
You do one side at a time, but the blade is 125 pounds or so. Is your wife muscular??

Secondly, the push frame must be lifted into the receiver hitch. It is very heavy to hold and center. You might be able to use a floor jack to make this operation easier.


----------



## diymiser (Aug 11, 2007)

vtzdriver, is this the only plow you use? If I get this plow I will be the one loading and unloading but the wife may be needed to unhitch or hitch if necessary. the truck is hers to use in the severe weather. we have 2 front drive cars and this will be sitting in the driveway w/ plow on and if needed she could detach. muscular? no but tall and solid. she should be able to handle this by dragging and dropping, as opposed to the minute mt and such that sometimes I have a hard time with. thanks for the info, I think you are the only person in northeast that has used one.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I do have a Homesteader plow on my Tacoma, but I use that just for quick passes.

Yes, this is the primary plow I use to clear a half mile of camp road.

I have attached the best pic I have that shows the pusher frame. The black components from the bucket to aluminum plow. They weigh almost as much as the plow itself, as they have to be sturdy.

Once installed into a receiver hitch, you could just leave the framework in and take the plow up and off or lock it at the top with pins. 
On the tractor, I can lower the bucket to ground level, making it easier to slide the frame in.
On a truck you will have to lift it up to the height of the front (or rear) receiver hitch and then line it up and slide it in. Again, you could probably use a floor jack to help with this.

If your wife used it to plow and then wanted to continue down the road, she would pick up one side and then the other and lock each into the top of the frame. It would be like any other truck with a plow raised for driving on the road.

If you buy one, make sure you get the 'angled interceptor' as the standard frame mounts straight in- OK for a small driveway but much better if the snow exits off an angled plow!!

I can take and post or email more detailed pix this weekend, if you want.

This setup works great for me.


----------



## diymiser (Aug 11, 2007)

email with pictures would be great. [email protected]. I appreciate your insight on this project.


----------



## newctplower (Oct 16, 2007)

SuperPlow Guy;397180 said:


> Look at www.superplow.com for a plow that will last and the wife can mount and take off when needed. Comes with a mounting cart, and is as easy as driving... Just a suggestion.


This looks like a neat plow. how much do they run?


----------



## diymiser (Aug 11, 2007)

*website is www.mysnowsport.com*

they quoted me $1300 shipped to my door in august.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey,I use a homemade version of the snowsport and love it ,It is light,easy to use ,needs no extras besides a receiver hitch to hook up to,does not tear up my yard and is easy to store with no cables to replace or hoses to leak.If you have had a big truck and plow before you may not be impressed.But if like me you only had a shovel and walk behind blower before ,you,ll be glad to sit inside where it is warm and dry.Plus how fast it clears your lane.I don,t mean to be a salesmen but feel that the bit of snow you get and amount of times out your talking the snowsport would work well and last a long time for ya.Randy


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

diymiser;426980 said:


> they quoted me $1300 shipped to my door in august.


Go to lowes and buy a snowbear- it raises and lowers itself by a winch and is light and easy to mount- my 5'1" wife had no problem with it last year. Plus it can be angled as well.

Mine cost $1199 shipped to my door. And all she has to do is push the button inside the truck to raise it up, go out to the plow and hook the plow frame to the winch frame and drive away. SUPER easy.


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

http://http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59806

Some pics of my snowsport from last year, check out the snowsport section of the board for more info


----------

